

Intel set to release Skylake processors? - tosseraccount

Intel is set to release their 6th generation Skylake processors on August 5th.  These require(?) the new  LGA 1151 sockets.<p>Are there any new pitfalls or suggestions on specing out and building a new home workstation?
======
Darsstar
It does indeed REQUIRE a new chipset. (the 100 series, code name 'sunrise
point')

The main advantage seems to be the upgrade from DMI 2.0 to DMI 3.0. Which
manifests itself as follows: Z97 motherboards have 8 PCIe gen 2.0 lanes to
work with. Z170 motherboards have 20 PCIe gen 3.0 lanes to work with. (I think
that is correct) Motherboards use it for Ethernet, USB, SATA etc...
[http://cdn4.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Intel-
Sk...](http://cdn4.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Intel-
Skylake-S-100-Series-PCI-e-Lanesa.png) [http://cdn2.wccftech.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/07/Intel-Sk...](http://cdn2.wccftech.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/07/Intel-Skylake-S-100-Series-PCI-e-Lanes.png)

No idea if that will be an advantage for the kind of workstation you need...

